# Do Intact Male Dogs Have "Wet Dreams?"



## NewYorkDogue

Because I think Mateo just experienced one. :redface: As I'm typing this he is sleeping on the floor (on his side), with his penis completely erect and engorged... and a puddle of clear/white-ish fluid collecting underneath. 

He is not "humping" or making any other movements....just dozing away. Yet his organ is still fully erect and...still dripping a bit.

Okay, after 15/20 minutes, it's starting to retract a little. And he's still sleeping away...

I am assuming it's normal...?


----------



## magicre

why not? 

i mean this is a guy whose penis is always hanging out.....so i guess the next logical step is for him to dream about that which he isn't getting.


----------



## Sprocket

What a question!!! :rofl:

By that description I would guess that he did infact have a "wet dream".


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I think Mateo had a good dream for sure! LOL!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Well, he seemed in a happy mood when he finally woke up. I went to get some paper towels to clean up the um, liquid... and he planted a few good kisses on my face ...


----------



## Tobi

op2:

lmao i saw the thread title, and lol'd... it's a first for me hearing about something like this!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

LOL!! That is too funny. I imagine he was happy when we woke up! Ha Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Tobi said:


> op2:
> 
> lmao i saw the thread title, and lol'd... it's a first for me hearing about something like this!


Lucky that I changed the title at the last minute. Originally I wrote: "Do Intact Males Have Wet Dreams?"

Man........I am sure that thread would have taken an interesting turn... :biggrin:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I do believe so. I have had a similar experience with Dude... It was, er... interesting, to say the least!


----------



## SpooOwner

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, thanks for the warning!


----------



## Loki Love

Loki's had a few of those.. the first time happened it freaked me right out!


----------



## kady05

Bahahah.. I'm not letting Sako read this! I've heard of it happening, but he has never had one.


----------

